# marea lures



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Look like a knock-off of the early Sebile Magic Swimmers. I have one of those but haven't thrown it much. Good action but not sure if anymore so than soft plastic.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I have some similar, not sure if same brand or not. Great action as @Zika said but mine are all heavy compared to other similar sized top water/ suspending lures. Makes a difference when you only bring one or two rods typically.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I’ve not purchased or used any marea lures, but they sorta spam my inbox and annoy me. 
for whatever reason I have more confidence in baits with less body wave/roll and more tight tail vibration.


----------

